# Canon UK Launches Competition to Find Ultimate Summer Storyteller



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 17, 2017)

```
<strong>United Kingdom, Republic of Ireland, 17 May 2017</strong> – A poll for Canon UK has named Roald Dahl as the greatest storyteller of all time.</p>
<ul class="c-circle-list">
<li>Roald Dahl has been named the greatest storyteller of all time, in a new poll</li>
<li>Canon on the hunt for a storyteller to spend a year identifying and living 365 new stories across the globe</li>
<li>Job of a lifetime applications being judged by famous storyteller, Zoë Kravitz</li>
</ul>
<p>Canon UK commissioned the research to mark the launch of its 365 Days of Summer competition to find a storyteller to spend a year identifying and living 365 new stories across the globe as part of its new Live For The Story brand positioning.</p>
<p>Roald Dahl, the creator of classics such as Charlie and the Chocolate Factory and James and the Giant Peach has topped the poll of the greatest authors, songwriters, artists and photographers. Visual storytellers including graffiti artist Banksy, Jurassic Park director Steven Spielberg and legendary cartoonist Walt Disney also featured in the top 50.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>The research also showed a staggering 94 per cent of adults enjoy a good story with the average adult telling four stories a day, through words, conversation and with photos.</p>
<p>Matthew Searle – Country Director, Canon UK and Ireland said: “You can’t beat a good story, whether it’s words in a book, photographs, film or simply through conversation. Roald Dahl in particular may be well known for his words, but the images which accompanied many of his children’s books have helped to paint a picture for children for generations.</p>
<p>“As technology evolves, stories are now so much more than just the written word and people today have a variety of ways to tell their story and make sure it lives on. Whether they are to inform, relay a message or just to entertain, there are stories which will go on to be told for generations to come. At Canon we celebrate storytelling in all its forms and with the launch of our Live For The Story campaign we want to encourage people to tell their story and live every experience to the fullest no matter how insignificant.”</p>
<p>Canon is looking for someone to fill a very unique position as it begins its search for the ultimate storyteller. The lucky person will spend a year chasing summer across the globe in order to identify 365 inspiring stories. Applications for this unique role will be taken via Instagram and judged by actress, producer, musician and storyteller, Zoë Kravitz.</p>
<p>The successful candidate will chase summer all over the world, visiting destinations from Lisbon to Melbourne to Brazil, curating their own story of the summer.</p>
<p>Those who think they have what it takes to inspire people to find their own stories can apply by sharing their most memorable summer story on Instagram with the story behind it (no more than 50 words), tagging @CanonUK and #liveforthestory. Submissions will be judged on a number of elements including storytelling ability, visual appeal, originality and inspirational qualities. The successful candidate will be required to travel the world chasing summer in order to identify 365 inspiring stories throughout the course of the job. The role is all expenses paid and, of course, offers a holiday allowance of 365 days per annum.</p>
<p>Canon’s storyteller will be tasked with identifying 365 new summer stories throughout the year, bringing back the art of storytelling and inspiring people to make the most of every moment in their life. The journey they choose is for them to decide, it will be their story to create and inspire.</p>
<p>Matthew Searle – Country Director, Canon UK and Ireland said: “Every moment has the potential to be important, even more so in the summer when we are open to new challenges and experiences. We are on the hunt for someone to inspire us, to help us ‘Live For The Story’ every day and ensure none of us miss those special moments.”</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

